# Ielts band 8



## surajvekaria (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi,

I need a score 8 in ielts for my points for skilled visa application. 
I understand that I need score 7 in academic module for the qualification assessment, which I already have.
My question is that can I sit for the general module instead of academic to get the score 8 required for visa application?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

surajvekaria said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a score 8 in ielts for my points for skilled visa application.
> I understand that I need score 7 in academic module for the qualification assessment, which I already have.
> My question is that can I sit for the general module instead of academic to get the score 8 required for visa application?


Yes, IELTS - GT is the one you need to go for. Alternatively you can also go for PTE-A.


----------



## surajvekaria (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks mate..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

surajvekaria said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a score 8 in ielts for my points for skilled visa application.
> I understand that I need score 7 in academic module for the qualification assessment, which I already have.
> My question is that can I sit for the general module instead of academic to get the score 8 required for visa application?


If you need an 8 in each band, I would strongly suggest you go for PTE Academic instead of IELTS. PTE is actually 10% tougher than IELTS, but the results are much more reliable. IELTS is a scam anyway. They bring down your score intentionally, in either speaking or writing.

Check out my signature, you'll come to know.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

surajvekaria said:


> Thanks mate..


Hi surajvekaria

I got my IELTS GT score in my first attempt - check my signatures. So from my personal experience IELTS is NOT a scam.

But since speaking & writing modules are marked by humans incase of IELTS, there is a certain amount of subjectivity involved in the marking scheme. So unless you're very good and confident in scoring an 8+ in each module, I'd recommend you to sit for PTE-A. PTE demands more focused practice and concentration. If you get used to the format then scoring 79+ in each module should be relatively easy.

All the best!

-Guru


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Hi surajvekaria
> 
> I got my IELTS GT score in my first attempt - check my signatures. So from my personal experience IELTS is NOT a scam.
> 
> ...


I actually got to speak to an ex-IDP employee a few months back. He mentioned that IELTS is indeed a scam, in most cases. Since the speaking test is conducted and scored immediately, the person who evaluates the writing section is also made known of the candidate's speaking score. If this score is already high, the evaluator gives a low score in the writing part. But if the speaking score is already low, he doesn't mind scoring the writing section highly. So they ensure that the l gets a low score in at least one among writing and speaking. In fact, this is one of the reasons why DIBP even started accepting the scores of alternate English exams.

Not taking anything away from your achievement, but I'm speaking the truth here. My good friend's wife holds a degree in English literature, and has also co-authored a few books. And she ended up with 5.5 in writing, although she got 8.5 in speaking and 9 in the other two sections. Can you believe it?

I think yours was an exception, rather than the norm.


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

surajvekaria said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a score 8 in ielts for my points for skilled visa application.
> I understand that I need score 7 in academic module for the qualification assessment, which I already have.
> My question is that can I sit for the general module instead of academic to get the score 8 required for visa application?


Does one need to give two ielts exams for this whole immigration process? (ielts academic for assessment and general for visa?) :confused2::confused2:

I thought both are accepted by assessment authorities and DIBP, hency anyone needs to be given.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I actually got to speak to an ex-IDP employee a few months back. He mentioned that IELTS is indeed a scam, in most cases. Since the speaking test is conducted and scored immediately, the person who evaluates the writing section is also made known of the candidate's speaking score. If this score is already high, the evaluator gives a low score in the writing part. But if the speaking score is already low, he doesn't mind scoring the writing section highly. So they ensure that the l gets a low score in at least one among writing and speaking. In fact, this is one of the reasons why DIBP even started accepting the scores of alternate English exams.
> 
> Not taking anything away from your achievement, but I'm speaking the truth here. My good friend's wife holds a degree in English literature, and has also co-authored a few books. And she ended up with 5.5 in writing, although she got 8.5 in speaking and 9 in the other two sections. Can you believe it?
> 
> I think yours was an exception, rather than the norm.


If that is indeed true, you should report it to IDP because that would be the Indian testing center doing this. If there is a > 2 point difference in two sections of the test, they are automatically re-marked by someone else, AFAIK.

In general, I am inclined to believe that this cannot happen since these tests are run globally and need to keep their reputation pristine in order to be accepted as a proof of English proficiency by various organizations.

I took the IELTS in the US without a problem.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

ag2015 said:


> If that is indeed true, you should report it to IDP because that would be the Indian testing center doing this. If there is a > 2 point difference in two sections of the test, they are automatically re-marked by someone else, AFAIK.
> 
> In general, I am inclined to believe that this cannot happen since these tests are run globally and need to keep their reputation pristine in order to be accepted as a proof of English proficiency by various organizations.
> 
> I took the IELTS in the US without a problem.


Yeah, I suppose this is India-specific. I know a lady who attempted the exam at a Tier 2 city, hoping that the evaluation would be more liberal. But she said that they actually made two groups at the centre, and were made to sit in different rooms. It all looked kinda suspicious, as if one group had somehow got their exam 'rigged' in some way. 

But another friend, who was doing his MS in Australia and took IELTS there, got the scores he expected, without any issues. 

I don't know if I can report it after so long. It's been over a year now, and I don't really have any solid proof to prove it. Besides, India is a highly corrupt country where the rich can even purchase the judiciary when it comes to that, so I don't suppose me, as an individual, can do much about it.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

if you are giving IELTS via IDP then definitely its a scam i tried twice from them and every time like you have explained above was made to get 6.5 in one of the sections, no matter how hard i study.

Then took last shot via British Council with least preparation. The whole experience was far far better than IDP and even the score was as required (7 in each band).

If going for IELTS in India go via British Council


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> if you are giving IELTS via IDP then definitely its a scam i tried twice from them and every time like you have explained above was made to get 6.5 in one of the sections, no matter how hard i study.
> 
> Then took last shot via British Council with least preparation. The whole experience was far far better than IDP and even the score was as required (7 in each band).
> 
> If going for IELTS in India go via British Council


Thanks for letting us know about it. Every person I know here in India, went through IDP because the waiting times were much longer for British Council. So now we can let people know that it's better to choose British Council. I personally don't know anyone who took the exam through British Council.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for letting us know about it. Every person I know here in India, went through IDP because the waiting times were much longer for British Council. So now we can let people know that it's better to choose British Council. I personally don't know anyone who took the exam through British Council.


Mate, you just need to search for IDP vs. BC and you'll get as many supporters of IDP. I sat for IELTS with BC. A friend of mine went for IELTS IDP. Both of us got the desired results in the first attempt. 

My sincere request to folks planning to sit for IELTS (BC/IDP) or PTE or XYZ - make up your mind and practice, practice, practice really hard. There is no shortcut. All the best!

Note: In India it is recommended to go for PTE as the recent PTE results have been very encouraging for majority of folks having a hard time with IELTS.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

gurudev said:


> Yes, IELTS - GT is the one you need to go for. Alternatively you can also go for PTE-A.


Hi Gurudev,
I am planning for Aus immigration. I need IELTS band 8 or PTE score 79+. Your IELTS score is very impressive. How did you go about your preparation? What material did you refer to? I will be obliged if you can share some advise with me. Currently I am able to get IELTS band 7 in general module. Thanks in advance.

Nishish


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> If you need an 8 in each band, I would strongly suggest you go for PTE Academic instead of IELTS. PTE is actually 10% tougher than IELTS, but the results are much more reliable. IELTS is a scam anyway. They bring down your score intentionally, in either speaking or writing.
> 
> Check out my signature, you'll come to know.


Hi funkyzoom,
I am planning for Aus immigration. For this I need IELTS band 8 or PTE score 79+. Your PTE score is very impressive. How did you go about your preparation. It will be great if you can share some advice with me. Currently, I am able to get IELTS band 7 in general module. Thanks in advance.

Nishish


----------

